# light and algae growth



## specks (Dec 25, 2010)

Which color of the light spectrum is most favorable to algae(especilly the nuisance BBA)?


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

all spectrum
they are inferior plants and they can adapt to all light wavelenghts .
You may ask..what light wavelenghts favors most the plants . that is another stuff

the pic will show you some good spectrum for plants (sorry it is a little pic but you cand figure it out i hope - just look on what colors the spikes are located)
4000K color temp


----------



## specks (Dec 25, 2010)

Which lighting color favor algae growrth more? Pink or blue?


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

specks said:


> Which lighting color favor algae growrth more? Pink or blue?


The idea here is that algae can use a wider spectrum than plants. So if you focus the light on the spectrum plants prefer they will out compete the algae. I don't think your going to get a better answer than that.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

ok
if for example blue is good for plants that blue is DIVINE for algae 
get the point ?
Plants do kill algae with chemicals - alelopathy for example

btw. respect alage . 3 blns year ago they started to add O2 to our air.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Fahnell said:


> all spectrum
> they are inferior plants and they can adapt to all light wavelenghts .
> You may ask..what light wavelenghts favors most the plants . that is another stuff
> 
> ...


this image looks wrong... not sure where you got it. It's strong in green and yellow. It looks like light preferred by the human eye.

Plants/green algae prefer blue and red.

Algae live where plants live. Sorry, you can't get rid of them.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> this image looks wrong... not sure where you got it. It's strong in green and yellow. It looks like light preferred by the human eye.
> 
> Plants/green algae prefer blue and red.
> 
> Algae live where plants live. Sorry, you can't get rid of them.


Whether it is wrong or right the spectrum shown is unique to whatever manufacturers bulb it represents. In other words 4K bulbs (example posted) or bulbs of any color temperature made by different manufacturers can have very different spectral characteristics.

Agree that you are not going to prevent algae by selecting the "right" bulb.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Fahnell said:


> all spectrum
> they are *inferior plants* and *they can adapt to all light wavelenghts* .
> You may ask..what light wavelenghts favors most the plants . that is another stuff
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like algae isnt such an inferior plant after all. Survival of the fittest seems to lean towards algae being the better organism.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

shane3fan said:


> Sounds like algae isnt such an inferior plant after all. Survival of the fittest seems to lean towards algae being the better organism.


true true. Algae is soo much easier to grow. 

maybe i should make the first algae only tank. zero maintanance, zero water changes.... lol


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

That is my JBL plant designed T8 15w tube 
very common here in Europe . 
i think of algae as the last stronghold for life on earth .they are so basic and resilient that they will start the cycle of life even after coliding with a 50km asteroid


----------

